# Erneute Umbenennung in B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH



## Hippo (6 November 2013)

*Beitrag aus Facebook von Philipp Müller


So, die Herren haben erneut die Firma umbenannt. Mit Gesellschafterbeschluss wurde am 16.10.2013 aus JW Handelssysteme B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH,
Neefestraße 88, D-09116 Chemnitz und diese Firma wird nun auch überall im Impressum auftauchen. 

Warum dies?
Das hat zwei Gründe:
1. Mit dem neuen Namen wird es leichter fallen, noch eine Bank/Sparkasse zu finden, die überhaupt ein Konto eröffnet.
2. Suchmuster bei Google etc. für Opfer laufen zunächst ins Leere, da alle nach JW/Melango suchen und nicht nach B2B Technologies.

Was ist zu tun? In Foren und Chats, in denen sich die Mitglieder dieser facebook-Gruppe/Mitleser hier tummeln, sollte schnellstens auf diesen Umstand der Namensänderung hingewiesen werden.
Fakt ist, dass es sich immer noch um die gleiche Firma handelt, die alleine 2011 einen Bilanzgewinn von 189.259,44 € ausweist, dazu noch über Eigenkapital von 214.259,44 € verfügt.*


----------



## BenTigger (6 November 2013)

Wie aber bereits Tanta Google schon massenweise auf die Verknüpfung hinweist...
https://www.google.de/search?q=B2B+..._MtAaLkYDYCA&gbv=1&sei=p-x5UpulH4OWtQaZt4G4CQ


----------

